# Non-backbreaking steel ammo retriever



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Since I've got some osteopenia and osteoarthritis, which is not akin to the Loch Ness Monster, but has caused some back pain, I developed the magnetic retrieval tool pictured below. The magnet was obtained from Harbor Freight. You need to saw down the ends with a hacksaw (easy to do, it's soft metal) and, with a pair of pliers, move the sawed end-pieces back and forth until they break off. Then file the ends smooth so you don't get a boo-boo upon taking the BB's from the (quite strong) magnet. If you don't take the ends off, to create an unobstructed channel, you'll find it difficult to remove the BB's from the magnet. The stick is just something I had in the hosue. Don't tighten the nut and bolt all the way - you want the magnet to be able to reach awkward places (Aunt Tillie's panties?), so it should be free to rotate.

Enjoy!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Magnetic broom for the win !!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Magnetic broom for the win !!!


Hope the tires are solid or you might get a "flat".

So, ummm, you shoot nails out of your slingshot??









Best2u
Mike


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Very cool. I see it picks up $100 bills too.









saludos


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

dhansen said:


> Very cool. I see it picks up $100 bills too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're the only one who caught onto that, so far. You don't _win _the $100 bill, but you do get "Special Mention"


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

nice idea


----------

